# How does this Convict



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I have a Question. How does this picture look to you guys? Bright? Dark? Can you see the Bubbles? I cloned em out, but when I loaded the Images to the Web, I can still See it.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice shots. I can see the bubbles. It's not among your best photos but a nice fish otherwize.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Nice shots. I can see the bubbles. It's not among your best photos but a nice fish otherwize.
> [snapback]1156786[/snapback]​


Thanks for the Comments. I figured out what I DID wrong. I got drunk and butchered my Photoshop Color Settings :rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think its a good picture, its a fish tank i expect to see bubbles here and there


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

looks good. the colors seem to be fine. i can still see the bubbles. i prefer using the healing brush to get rid of blemishes. still looks good though.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks good to me. i like how you can see them flaring up at eachother in the second pic!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I like the pics


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

psychofish21 said:


> I like the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nice humps!!!!


----------

